# Problem with Brush on Lacquer



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

I should have left well-enough alone. I built a new cabinet for the kitchen to match the existing ones. The existing cabinets are an almond-colored paint with a lacquer finish. I perfectly matched the paint color with Benj Moore's Alkyd High Gloss Enamel. I decided to *thin the paint with paint thinner* 1:4, and applied 4 coats. It was beautiful! But then I didn't stop there. I let everything dry about 24 hours. Then I thought I'd *brush on lacquer*. 99% of the surface of the cabinet unit and doors went very well (although I'm never going to do this again!). But two of the doors developed an area about 1" x 2" near a wood joint where the lacquer immediately raised a cratered surface (not bubbles, but craters). There is nothing particular about the place, since the other corners on the same doors are fine and two other doors have no problem. What caused this and how do I repair it?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

onthebrinck said:


> I should have left well-enough alone. I built a new cabinet for the kitchen to match the existing ones. The existing cabinets are an almond-colored paint with a lacquer finish. I perfectly matched the paint color with Benj Moore's Alkyd High Gloss Enamel. I decided to *thin the paint with paint thinner* 1:4, and applied 4 coats. It was beautiful! But then I didn't stop there. I let everything dry about 24 hours. Then I thought I'd *brush on lacquer*. 99% of the surface of the cabinet unit and doors went very well (although I'm never going to do this again!). But two of the doors developed an area about 1" x 2" near a wood joint where the lacquer immediately raised a cratered surface (not bubbles, but craters). There is nothing particular about the place, since the other corners on the same doors are fine and two other doors have no problem. What caused this and how do I repair it?


Applying lacquer over a latex paint, or an oil base paint will react that way. At this point, I recommend to chemically strip the paint off and do it over.












 









.


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

If you can't apply lacquer over oil based paint, what can you apply it over?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

onthebrinck said:


> If you can't apply lacquer over oil based paint, what can you apply it over?


Lacquer.












 









.


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Brushed Laquer issues*

The key is what you said about the areas that "cratered" - they are near joints. My guess is that these areas had some type of contaminate that the paint did not seal. I would lightly and selectively sand the damaged areas to get down to wood again. 

Then, re-do the paint in that area and lightly sand all areas with say 220 or higher grit to scuff the surface.

This time, use spray lacquer or wipe on poly.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

lacquer should be useed with lacquer only


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys! I've learned my lesson --- big time! I'm bringing the surfaces back and finishing with the high gloss enamel. Question: I assume if lacquer is only good with lacquer, that the original cabinets had pigmented lacquer as a base and then clear lacquer as the topcoat? Also, I've never used wipe on poly --- is it possible to get a high-gloss finish that way? Or is it a rubbed finish?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

onthebrinck said:


> Thanks guys! I've learned my lesson --- big time! I'm bringing the surfaces back and finishing with the high gloss enamel. Question: I assume if lacquer is only good with lacquer, that the original cabinets had pigmented lacquer as a base and then clear lacquer as the topcoat? Also, I've never used wipe on poly --- is it possible to get a high-gloss finish that way? Or is it a rubbed finish?


If you're talking about a wipe on oil base polyurethane...yes you can get a high gloss. With several applications you can get a very good gloss. If you want the piano gloss finish, it takes many coats, that are cured in between applications. Then a wet sanding with wet-or-dry silicone carbide sandpaper and water. Then when you've reached 1800x or higher, rubbing out the finish with compounds produces the very high gloss.

Depending on the wood species, you may want to start with a grain filler. The finish on these cabinets is a rubbed out oil base polyurethane.
.




















 









.


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

Magnificent!!!! I'll stick to gardening


----------

